# Prayers for family after tragic death of three



## Laman (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/state/...-familys-car-missed-barricade-cables-on-alley

The Douglas family are friends of ours, in fact the father was once the pastor of the First Baptist church that my wife attends.  If you could please remember the entire Douglas family in your prayers and especially Nathan who lost his entire family in this accident.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 25, 2013)

Prayers sent to them all.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh Man! Prayers for all are on the way.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 25, 2013)

Praying for this family and their losses....


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 25, 2013)

Heard about this on another forum very very sad and I'm praying for the family and friends.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow what a tragedy.  My Prayers are being sent on behalf of this family.  My heart really goes out to all of the loved ones involved in this terrible accident.


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 28, 2013)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 1, 2013)

Praying for them. Hard to even think about that kind of loss.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 1, 2013)

Praying for the family....such a tragic loss, I'm so sorry to hear about it.


----------



## jimineez (Feb 1, 2013)

ohh man,
never heard about this until now, how tragic.  i hope he can find peace with this somehow.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Feb 4, 2013)

My best friend lost her brother and dad in a crash a few years ago. Its horrible. Prayers sent


----------



## lonesome dove (Feb 5, 2013)

that hurt to even read that. 
prayers sent


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 11, 2013)

What a tragic loss...praying for that family. 
El


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 11, 2013)

My prayers for this crushed husband and father.
God's comfort and welcome for the mother and her daughters.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2013)

So sad, yes i will be praying for that family.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 13, 2013)

So sorry, prayers sent!


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just read this and my heart goes to to them. It's a terrible tragedy.


----------

